# Advantages and disadvantages in "V" , "Mod V" and "Flat Bott



## printerman (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the real pro's and con's of hull types ???


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's my experience. I have a flat-bottom Tracker 1542 riveted Jon. The flat bottom is nice and stable for fishing. The low side-board on the boat is also good for standing and casting. The shallow draft is excellent for skinny waters. In calm water she planes really nice. I also find the flat bottom to be really good for taking the boat camping, as it beaches really nicely.

Despite all of the benefits of the flat-bottom I wish I had gone with a v or modified v (in fact, I am just starting to build a wooden v-bottom skiff). The reason is that I fish in a lot of bigger lakes where the wind can kick up a good chop. Flat bottom boats are not good in choppy water. Also, the low sideboards and transom can make you a little nervous when the water gets rough.

So, the choice really depends on your needs and the waters you fish. if you fish mainly skinny calm waters you can't go wrong with flat bottom. If you plan to take the boat on bigger waters a mod-v or v is the way to go.


----------



## gouran01 (Oct 4, 2011)

two different monsters when comparing my two, but my flat bottom 12 is a terrible beast to fight in 6 inch waves, my 17 ft mod v leaves me with enough comfort to hit 24" + waves when the winds blowin that dang hard.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think there's actually four types.

Deep V, think big lake craft, 16-18' high sided Lunds etc. Made for deep water, heavy wave action, tough lake boats.

Low V, think '50-'60's V boat runabouts, 12-16' low sides. Meant for oars or low HP engines, thin hulls, miminal ribs. Not great in deep wave action with the low sides, not tough enough for grinding over rocks etc.

Flat bottom, basic utility or pond boat, blunt nose, no deadrise at the transom, good for flat water, streams, marshes, shallows etc.

Mod V, basic flat bottom with a pointed nose and slight deadrise to handle better at speed vs. a flatbottom. 

Under the right conditions any of these types will work in the other styles waters but each type fits different uses better.

Jamie


----------

